# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  The Jamaica Music Museum- Kingston

## ackee

The Jamaica Music Museum is located at 10-16 East 
Street, at the corner of Tower Street. Call 922-0620-6 to donate music. Visit www.instituteofjamaica.org.jm.

----------

